

Kindle Publishing Unleashed book free today 1/26 - RawData
http://www.amazon.com/Kindle-Publishing-Unleashed-ebook/dp/B00B1YQNG4/

======
RawData
Lot of useful information in this one about publishing a book for kindle.. I
wonder how many of us here at hn have self published something this way?

